# Has anyone cloned a plant before?



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have some plants that I want more of and my local nursery can no longer get. I've also searched high and low online with no luck.

Has anyone ever tried cloning a plant using root hormone/gel/simulator? If so, has anyone tried doing it with natural light, not using like an indoor setup? Any tips, tricks, specific products I should use?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

I tried to propagate Oleanders (Red/Pink/White). ~60 total cuttings. It didn't work well. None survived. None rooted. Not really sure what I did wrong. These are the steps and precautions I took:


Took cuttings around April from big, healthy, established plants that I pass on my commute. These things are monsters.

New growth

4-6 in

Removed lower leaves and flowers

Cut just below the node with a steralized pruning tool

Placed in 2 inches of water with about 1/2 tea spoon of rooting hormone mixed in. Stayed in shaded area for 1 week in these condition and topped of water as needed (1-2x)

After 1 week - dipped wet end of cutting in rooting hormone. Tapped on side of container to remove excess caking of powder

Planted in a seed starter kit with potting soil. Made sure to have good soil to node contact

Put into highly dappled shade, with no direct sunlight. Kept soil moist.

I checked the cuttings about 2-3 weeks after putting them into the soil and the few I pulled out didn't have any roots forming. The top sets of leaves hadn't shown any drought curl, so I assumed they were taking up water just fine. I would've trimmed the leaves in half had they begun to curl. After I didn't see any results in root growth I stopped caring for them. We had plenty of rain at this point, so I didn't feel the need to water them. They just started to wilt and dry out after a while. Oh well. I'll try again once it cools down. Definetly going to do it on a smaller scale. I noticed some big red oleanders, with thick green new growth near my house. I think I'm going to take 5-10 cuttings from that around September.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Every type of plant is a little different. What plant are you trying to propigate? Some plants will root with just rooting hormone and water or even soil (ivy, for example - I propigate ivy by dipping the cut stem in rooting hormone and just sticking it in the ground. Grows just fine).

Some plants you need to root while it's still part of the original plant. Pick a green stem, scrape it to cause some injury, dust with rooting hormone, wrap in wet peat and then plastic over that, keep it moist. If it doesn't rot (which is a risk) roots will form into the peat and once roots form, you can cut it and plant it.

If you just google how to propigate whatever plant it is, very likely you will find specific directions how best to do it for that plant.

Based on how you asked the question and your location, this may help.  
https://productiongrower.com/blogs/how-to-grow-weed/propagation


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

What plant are you trying to propagate?


----------

